
It's never too late to start a brilliant career - mjirv
https://www.wsj.com/articles/its-never-too-late-to-start-a-brilliant-career-11556896617
======
marak830
Maybe interesting but pay wall

~~~
dwdz
Another link:
[https://share.qz.com/news/2420179/body/](https://share.qz.com/news/2420179/body/)

